
Tesla Now Has a Serious Challenger - lelf
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2015/11/tesla-now-has-a-serious-challenger.html
======
lsiunsuex
Having a business model and money does not make one a "serious challenger" \-
by that logic, Ford and every other car manufacturer is a serious Tesla
competitor.

